# Astor & Black??? Bespoke for $500??



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Astor & Black?

They offer 3 custom Italian Super 120s and Cashmere suits for $1600 or 3 Zegna Super 150s and Cashmere for $2400. You also get three free hand made ties with each order.

The suits include all options, such as working surgeon's cuffs, liners, custom stitching, etc.

Seems like a tremendous deal, especially for those of us that have a terrible time fitting into off the rack suits.

www.astorandblack.com

I don't want to spend the money until I find out if they are a worthwhile company and offer legitimate goods. Can anyone comment?


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

There was a thread a while ago on them but only one person had actually seen an article of clothing from them.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52287

Romualdo said that the price was in line with the merchandise. I took that to mean "you get what you pay for."


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

Hmm...looks too good to be true, but it would be nice to see someone take the first step and buy from these guys! Do we know if these are fused suits?


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

I think that they are fully stitched, not fused.


----------



## fc fan (Dec 4, 2005)

Just received my first suit from Astor and Black. I'm very happy with it. It is fully stitched, beautiful drape, hand-fisnishing details are very good. 

I was measured in my home, salesman was skilled and very personable.

I went with 150s, and saved at least $400 over what I would have expected to pay.

Overall - a great experience.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

One of my customers recently showed me both pants and shirts from Astor & black

The pants had lots of little details, but the workmanship was not subtle.
Not awful for the price, but working button holes and pick stitching are nice but they are not the details that make the suit.

the fusing in the shirts was awful. stiff as a board. the needle wwork and fabric were fine. but again, somethin was off!

Carl


----------



## bespokepreferred (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi - I'm new to Ask Andy - what a great resource!

I recently ordered 2 suits and 6 shirts from Astor and Black. I found the suits to be of excellent quality. The fabric is incredible and the worksmanship is comparable to my Brioni suit, but at a quarter of the price. 

The suit was totally handmade and is not glued at all. I had my tailor open it up and when I told him the price I paid he said he couldn't believe it. My business partner had been buying the top of the line Ventura suits from Tom James and he felt that the suits he got from Astor and Black were actually better made and cost him a fraction of what he was paying before. Shirts were great too. As to Shirtmavens comments on cuff stiffness, I understand that this is actually a positive as British shirtmakers do the same things to keep the collars and cuffs durable. This is the first time that I have paid less and received more. I certainly think they are worth a look to anyone. Caveat: my sales rep was somewhat pushy but I would work with him again based on the quality and price. He did provide good service. I think they have multiple reps.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

BP
I have not seen a jacket from Astor & black, so I can not comment on the workmanship. From what i saw of the pants, I doubt that the jacket is better made then your Brioni jacket.
Collars and cuffs should have some body. They should feel substantial. They should not feel like a piece of Cardboard!
Enjoy your new purchases.
Carl


----------



## arnach (Feb 3, 2007)

bespokepreferred said:


> The suit was totally handmade and is not glued at all. I had my tailor open it up and when I told him the price I paid he said he couldn't believe it. My business partner had been buying the top of the line Ventura suits from Tom James and he felt that the suits he got from Astor and Black were actually better made and cost him a fraction of what he was paying before. Shirts were great too. As to Shirtmavens comments on cuff stiffness, I understand that this is actually a positive as British shirtmakers do the same things to keep the collars and cuffs durable. This is the first time that I have paid less and received more. I certainly think they are worth a look to anyone. Caveat: my sales rep was somewhat pushy but I would work with him again based on the quality and price. He did provide good service. I think they have multiple reps.


No affiliation eh?


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

I actually just ordered a shirt from Astor and Black yesterday. I went with a lightweight white cotton, full spread collar (I think the equivalent of a cutaway), French cuffs, and no pocket. I had known the sales representative from before so he had a pretty good idea of what I wanted. He was knowledgable and helped me with several choices that I was waffling over, mainly fabric and the shape of the collar. On the order form, there were basic features listed and what wasn't listed I was sure to add in the "comments" box. Price, including tax, was around $70. It should come in 6 weeks, but, as I'm leaving the country in mid-August, they put a rush on it. I'll let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

Actually, you are technically not getting a bespoke suit but rather, a made to measure suit with a lot of freedom in design choices. Still a great suit for the money.


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey,

Just took delivery on one of Astor and Black's packages of 3 suits and 6 shirts. Very impressive. Suit was definitely handmade and fits better than any of my other suits. Not to mention I paid a ton less for them then I did for my Zegna's. Highly recommended. 

Jason


----------



## bespokepreferred (Jul 4, 2007)

Arnach,

No affiliation - but in the interests of full disclosure, I became aware of A&B through an old college friend, who works for them in NY (he was not my salesman). And perhaps not a srictly apples/apples comparison as my Brioni suit is off the rack, not made to measure. 

Carl,

Thanks. I wonder if they have improved since you saw them? I found that the cuff stiffness was similar to TM Lewin and a Hilditch shirt I own. I actually am a heavy starch man (from a laundry perspective), so I may now be the best judge!


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

fc fan said:


> Just received my first suit from Astor and Black. I'm very happy with it. It is fully stitched, beautiful drape, hand-fisnishing details are very good.
> 
> I was measured in my home, salesman was skilled and very personable.
> 
> ...


Is it full or half canvased?

P.S. Some guy from SF posted pictures of his pants and shirts made by A&B:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

The suits I bought were fully canvassed. My sales rep told me all of their suits are done that way. Those pics that the guy posted dont look that great but I think the person who measured him may have been off, it doesnt look like a quality issue. My stuff looks great on me. A friend of mine told me that alot of celebrities wear their stuff including Anderson Cooper from CNN.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

"All suits are built exclusively by hand."

Hmmmmm.


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

Update on Astor and Black. Friend of mine who lives in Trump Towers and is a massive snob, wears only RL Purple Label and Brioni, just took delivery on 3 of their "Brioni Fabric" suits (I guess they are made with same fabric from Scabal) and loved them. Says shirts were great, ties were so-so but loved suits and shirts. I have a couple of other friends waiting for clothes from them and will let you guys know what I hear.


----------



## lifersfc (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmm...

*SuitLover*
Posts: 3


----------



## SartoriallyChallenged (Jun 13, 2006)

I was going to try these guys out, but I'm going to wait for a review from someone other than Mr Astor (or is it Mr Black?)

Maybe its just me, but I can't take glowing reviews from a member with 3 posts


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

SartoriallyChallenged said:


> I was going to try these guys out, but I'm going to wait for a review from someone other than Mr Astor (or is it Mr Black?)
> 
> Maybe its just me, but I can't take glowing reviews from a member with 3 posts


The fit of this guy's shirt https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ is a joke. A RTW shirt fits better than this "bespoke" shirt.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

SuitLover said:


> Friend of mine who lives in Trump Towers and is a massive snob, wears only RL Purple Label and Brioni


If he wears ready-to-wear threads like that he is no snob but a label seeker who couldn't make it into a decent coop, but was drawn to the Trump brand, which makes him a suspect arbiter of taste as it is.



SuitLover said:


> just took delivery on 3 of their "Brioni Fabric" suits


Just got to ride the coat-tails of someone else's brand, do you?



SuitLover said:


> Says shirts were great, ties were so-so but loved suits and shirts.


Not a thorough analysis. You should work on promoting women's wear.


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

The accusation that I am somehow connected to the company is ridiculous. The only reason I was drawn to post anything was because when i "googled" Astor and Black this chat thread came up and upon seeing some of the posts I felt the need to post my thoughts and experiences. It seems as if anyone who compliments a company on this site gets crucified for it.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

SuitLover said:


> The accusation that I am somehow connected to the company is ridiculous. The only reason I was drawn to post anything was because when i "googled" Astor and Black this chat thread came up and upon seeing some of the posts I felt the need to post my thoughts and experiences. It seems as if anyone who compliments a company on this site gets crucified for it.


Compliments don't go far. We are looking for quality and quality analysis of clothes, not gushing words and name dropping guerilla marketing reviewmongering.


----------



## lifersfc (Aug 5, 2006)

SuitLover said:


> The accusation that I am somehow connected to the company is ridiculous. The only reason I was drawn to post anything was because when i "googled" Astor and Black this chat thread came up and upon seeing some of the posts I felt the need to post my thoughts and experiences. It seems as if anyone who compliments a company on this site gets crucified for it.


Let's see some pics of fits.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

SuitLover said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just took delivery on one of Astor and Black's packages of 3 suits and 6 shirts. Very impressive. Suit was definitely handmade and fits better than any of my other suits. Not to mention I paid a ton less for them then I did for my Zegna's. Highly recommended.
> 
> Jason


Jason,

Care to post pics of the suit and shirts? I would like to see how they fit.


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

*pics*

These are pics of me in one my new Astor suits. I just got back from work and drove in my car wearing the jacket ( i dont think you are supposed to) so there might be a couple of wrinkles. Also took pic of jacket sleeve buttonholes which appear to be hand sewn and sweat shield peice from armpit. Sportcoat is part of jacket/slack combo my rep sold me.


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

*???*

does anyone know how to post pics? I copied the images and pasted them but they came out as weird text. help???


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Look at the "How to Post a Picture" link on the Fashion Forum Home Page. I would love to see pics.


----------



## SuitLover (Jun 29, 2007)

*pics finally work*

These are pics of me in one my new Astor suits. I just got back from work and drove in my car wearing the jacket ( i dont think you are supposed to) so there might be a couple of wrinkles. Also took pic of jacket sleeve buttonholes which appear to be hand sewn and sweat shield peice from armpit. Sportcoat is part of jacket/slack combo my rep sold me.


----------



## sartort (Jun 23, 2007)

seems to fit you well. like the ticket pocket and waist suppression.


----------



## jsprowls9 (Jun 24, 2005)

SuitLover said:


> It seems as if anyone who compliments a company on this site gets crucified for it.


Damn close...



Bogdanoff said:


> Just got to ride the coat-tails of someone else's brand, do you?


Brioni designs fabrics special for its line and also sells them.

Zegna, in addition to being a tailor and a design house, is also a mill in Italy.


----------

